
Scala IDE 4.6.0 is out - bipr0
http://scala-ide.org/blog/release-notes-4.6.0-vfinal.html
======
mark_l_watson
I don't do too much Scala development and I am not sure if I like the Scala
IDE or IntelliJ + Scala plugin better. Opinions? Both now have visual
programming worksheets/playgrounds.

